# Weekend Report



## Redman54 (Oct 24, 2016)

First time we've had a chance to put the boat in since the Hurricane. Set the crab traps out Saturday afternoon and fished Sunday morning. You know the old saying " If mamma is happy, everyone is happy". Well that held true Sunday morning. She spanked us all. We ended up keeping 7 trout, 1 black drum and a flounder. I bet we caught 50 short trout and a few black drum. We didn't find any Red's. Crab traps were over flowing as well.  My youngest had a little mishap while cleaning our catch and we ended up in the Urgent Care in Hinesville. But he learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## ssh (Oct 26, 2016)

Good Job Clay, Where were y'all fishing at ? Sorry to hear about the little one. How is the water clarity and temp? 
Thanks 
Daniel Woodcock


----------



## trippcasey (Oct 26, 2016)

What do you use for crab bait? Just curious. I haven't had much luck with crabs until recently.


----------



## Redman54 (Oct 26, 2016)

We have a place at Colonel's Island. The water was pretty dirty but it cleared up some with the incoming tide. Water temp was around 70. We save all the heads and leftovers from previous catches for crab bait. We caught way more crabs than we could eat so we gave a lot away to a friend at the marina and threw a bunch back at our dock.


----------

